# TxtDatei aus dem gleichen package lesen und schreiben



## Inselbewohner (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen kleinen Währungsrechner programmiert, der später als .jar laufen soll. Damit man jetzt die Wechselkurse festlegen kann, hab ich in des gleiche Package wie die Klassen ein txtFile gelegt und lass zu beginn des Programm mal die aktuellen Kurse, momentan per Hand reingeschrieben, auslesen.

Java:

BufferedReader f = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(getClass().getResourceAsStream("Kurse.txt")));


Danach kommen die in einen Array und man kann weiter damit arbeiten.
Nun ist das Problem, dass man die ja auch verändern soll und beim nächsten Start dann die aktuellen Werte drin stehen sollen.
Ich hätte des gern in der .jar an sich, damit ich keine neuen Ordner oder sowas anlegen muss. Ich habe aber nun keine Ahnung, was ich verwenden soll um wieder ein TextFiel zu erstellen. Auch hab ich was gelesen, dass des evtl nicht möglich ist
http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?t=10621&highlight=txt+datei+speichern ist ja aber auch schon ne Weil her.

In externe Ordner hab ich mit dem FileWriter geschrieben und dann halt einen neuen Ordner über mkdir angelegt und den absoluten Pfad angegeben. Aber wie ich des in des package schaff, hab ich keine Ahnung. Habs mit OutputStreams, Url.getFile() versucht. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich von dem Streams kein Plan hab....


----------



## zerix (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du eine Datei bearbeiten möchtest, solltest du die nicht ins Jar-File packen. Du musst da auch keine Ordner oder sowas anlegen. Diese Datei muss nur im gleichen Verzeichnis liegen, wie das Jar-File selbst.

Wenn du es so machst, musst du auch keine Ordner oder so angeben, wenn du die Datei öffnen möchtest, du kannst dann einfach den relativen Pfad angeben, also den Pfad von deinem Jar-File ausgesehen.

Gruß

Sascha


----------

